# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  لنعومة وكثافة الشعر مع كل غسلة

## دعاء ثابت

الطريقة دى جميلة جدا للناس اللى بتكسل تعمل حمامات زيت بنعمل خلطة بسيطة جدا بتتضاف على زجاجة الشامبو ونتيجتها بتبان فى خلال شهر بالكتير من حيث النعومة والكثافة وقلة سقوط الشعر 
المكونات
2 معلقة زيت خروع + 2 معلقة جنين القمح الاصلى 
الطريقة يخلطوا جيدا ويوضعوا فى زجاجة الشامبو  ومع كل غسلة هتشوفى الفرق 
بنات زيت جنين القمح الاصلى متوافر وسعرة كويس انا بجيب زجاجة 15 مللى من شركة اسمها الكابتن بتتباع عند كل العطارين وفى نوع اسمة اصالة وفى انواع كتير وهبقى اقولكم على فوايد زيت جنين القمح بالتفصيل فى موضوع تانى المهم الزجاجة دى ب 4 جنية ونصف بتقعد معايا شهر علشان انا بدهن منها وشى كل يوم بالليل لان زيت جنين القمح بيمنع التجاعيد 
المهم جربوا الطريقة واى سؤال انا معاكم

----------


## aynad

ايه الوصفات الجامدة دي يا دودو
تسلم ايدك علي احلي الوصفات اللي بتقولهالنا
بس دي فعلا بتكثف الشعر ؟؟؟

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ايه الوصفات الجامدة دي يا دودو
> تسلم ايدك علي احلي الوصفات اللي بتقولهالنا
> بس دي فعلا بتكثف الشعر ؟؟؟


شكرا ليكى يا ندى يا قمر ويارب يخليكى ليا واة ياقمر طبعا انتى عارفة فوايد الخروع للشعر وللرموش وزيت جنين القمح هايل للتنعيم والترطيب جربى وانا معاكى

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

شكرا يا دعاء بارك الله فيك.

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا يا دعاء بارك الله فيك.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة منورة يا جميل وربنا يخليكى يارب ويارب الباقى يعجبك
اختك دعاء

----------


## ronmony

شكرا يا دعاء كتير وانشاء الله اجرب واقولك عالنتيجة

----------


## mshmsh73

تسلمى يا دعاء على وصفاتك الجميله دى .على فكره انا متابعه كل وصفاتك وبطبعها واوزعها على اصحابى بفلوس  شفتى بقى بكسب من وراكى ازاى ههههههه بهزر طبعا بس بجد انا بقولها لاصحابى تسلمى على الوصفات الرائعه دى واهم حاجه الواحد يداوم عليها

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا يا دعاء كتير وانشاء الله اجرب واقولك عالنتيجة


العفو يا قمر على اية احنا اخوات وعموما هستنى تجربى وتردى عليا 
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> تسلمى يا دعاء على وصفاتك الجميله دى .على فكره انا متابعه كل وصفاتك وبطبعها واوزعها على اصحابى بفلوس  شفتى بقى بكسب من وراكى ازاى ههههههه بهزر طبعا بس بجد انا بقولها لاصحابى تسلمى على الوصفات الرائعه دى واهم حاجه الواحد يداوم عليها


ازيك يا مشموش طب يعنى مفيش كدة حاجة من الفلوس دى خالص ههههههههه شكرا ياقمر على المرور وفعلا اهم حاجة انك تداومى على الحاجة ونبطل الكسل شوية
اختك دعاء

----------


## enir

ازيك يا دودو
انا على فكره متلخبطه جدا 
مش عارفه اجرب الوصفه دى و لا اللى انتى قولتلى عليها بتاعه البطاطا او كان فى وصفه كانت عجبانى جدا و كنت عايزه اسالك عليها بتاعه عشب السدر ولا بتاعه الموز و لا اجربهم كلهم
سؤالى يا دعاء لو انى عملت و صفه السدر انتى قولتى انها بتموج الشعر لو عملت وراها اى وصفه من دول هترجعه تانى و تمنع تجعيده. معلش يا دعاء اصل انا اكتر حاجه مهتمه بيها دلوقتى شعرى 
و تسلمى ليا ياقمر وتسلم ايدك

----------


## Meiro

شكرا لك يا دودى على نصايحك الجميله

----------


## جوليا

شكرا يا جميل على الوصفات الحلوة

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ازيك يا دودو
> انا على فكره متلخبطه جدا 
> مش عارفه اجرب الوصفه دى و لا اللى انتى قولتلى عليها بتاعه البطاطا او كان فى وصفه كانت عجبانى جدا و كنت عايزه اسالك عليها بتاعه عشب السدر ولا بتاعه الموز و لا اجربهم كلهم
> سؤالى يا دعاء لو انى عملت و صفه السدر انتى قولتى انها بتموج الشعر لو عملت وراها اى وصفه من دول هترجعه تانى و تمنع تجعيده. معلش يا دعاء اصل انا اكتر حاجه مهتمه بيها دلوقتى شعرى 
> و تسلمى ليا ياقمر وتسلم ايدك


حبيبة قلبى عشب السدر بيموج الشعر برغم انة بيتقلة جدا ومش هيتفرد بوصفة تانى بصى اعملى الكورس اللى فى المركز وهتلاقى نتيجة هايلة
وبالنسبة لخففان الشعر من قدام ومن الجناب هاتى زيت الثوم دا بيتباع جاهز عند اى عطار بصى انا بفضل شركة الكابتن وبرضة اصالة كويس بس الكابتن بحسها نضيفة المهم زيت التوم دة هايل ادهنى الفروة بتاعة الشعر ودلكية بس استحملى هتحسى بحرقان شوية وريحتة البيت كلة هيهرب بس والله العظيم هايل هتلاقى الشعر الجديد بيطلع وعلشان ريحة التوم تروح من شعرك اشطفية بمية فيها نسكافية يعنى دوبى فيها معلقة نسكافية واشطفية هتلاقى الريحة راحت خالص
وهاقولك حاجة لذيذة انتى جربى كلة والوصفة اللى تحسى من اول مرة ان شعرك بقى طرى وبيلمع يبقى هى دى اللى هتنفع معاكى واستمرى عليها
حبيبة قلبى اى استفسار تانى انا معاكى بس هستناكى فى المركز علشان احسن الاسئلة هناك علشان كلة يقرا الوصفات معاكى
ومنورة يا عروستنا ويارب يكرمك وتبقى احلى عروسة ولو عايزة اى استشارة بالنسبة لكوافيرات كويسة واسعارها وبالنسبة للماكياج انا معاكى ابعتيلى على الخاص وهبعتلك الايميل
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا لك يا دودى على نصايحك الجميله


ازيك يا ميرو منورة حبيبة قلبى وفينك مش باينة لية عموما ياقمر شكرا على المرور الجميل ومتغبيش عنا كتير
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا يا جميل على الوصفات الحلوة
> 
> بانتظار جديدك


شكرا يا جوليا على ذوقك ومرورك الجميل ويارب الباقى يعجبك
اختك دعاء

----------


## konouz

ما شاء الله يا دعاء الوصفات كلها جميلة الف شكر

----------


## aiman2000

المكونات
2 معلقة زيت خروع + 2 معلقة جنين القمح الاصلى 
الطريقة يخلطوا جيدا ويوضعوا فى زجاجة الشامبو  ومع كل غسلة هتشوفى الفرق 
بنات زيت جنين القمح الاصلى متوافر وسعرة كويس انا بجيب زجاجة


> الطريقة دى جميلة جدا للناس اللى بتكسل تعمل حمامات زيت بنعمل خلطة بسيطة جدا بتتضاف على زجاجة الشامبو ونتيجتها بتبان فى خلال شهر بالكتير من حيث النعومة والكثافة وقلة سقوط الشعر 
>  15 مللى من شركة اسمها الكابتن بتتباع عند كل العطارين وفى نوع اسمة اصالة وفى انواع كتير وهبقى اقولكم على فوايد زيت جنين القمح بالتفصيل فى موضوع تانى المهم الزجاجة دى ب 4 جنية ونصف بتقعد معايا شهر علشان انا بدهن منها وشى كل يوم بالليل لان زيت جنين القمح بيمنع التجاعيد 
> المهم جربوا الطريقة واى سؤال انا معاكم

----------


## تفاؤل

اختي الحبيبه دعاء

عندي سؤال

هل نضع هذه الزيوت بعلبة الشامبو  وينخلطو مع بعض انا استخدم جونسون شامبو الاطفال
وهل بعد مانضع الزيوت داخل العلبه  نضع الشامبو في الثلاجه عشان مايفسد
ولا عادي لو بقي بالحمام ؟

----------


## اوركيدا

ايه يا دودو الحاجات الحلوة ديه 


شكرا علي الوصفة

----------


## تيتويه

ميرسي كتير يا دودو 

علي الوصفات الحلوه

----------


## أحلى كلمة

تسلم أيدك يا حبيبة قلبى على وصفاتك الهايلة

----------


## أميرة الزهور

شكراً للوصفات الروعه كروعتك أختى

----------


## milly

شكرا يا دعاء على الوصفة الجميلة
تسلم ايدك

----------


## Ririjackson

ميرسى اوى يا دعاء على الوصفات الجميلة دى

----------

